# Maxxis 60a MaxxPro DHF Saddness



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Anyone else bummed that Maxxis stopped making the MaxxPro compound in their mountain line, specifically the DHF? 
I just unmounted my last 60a (had a stock pile for the last 2 years). The grip wasn't close to the Super Tacky's but it made it that much more fun mounting some 42's on for race weekend, felt like glue on the tires. 
Plus, they just lasted.... something new tires can't claim really. 
Farewell old friend, farewell.


----------



## nostrangertodanger (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep luv tht harder compound. Not so much 
in the front Thoe. Plus the 3 c is way more
$ to just where out quicker. U can destroy a
Rear real quick at a resort.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

I started with the 60a in the back only, then I started a rotating system where I'd replace the rear 60a in the back with the not as worn front 60a, and buy a new 60 for the front. I was only burning through 3-4 tires a year doing this while riding 2-3 times a week and hitting a resort once or twice a year. Bummed those numbers will be going up now.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

WTF. I didnt know this. Think you just ruined my day man. I only run 60A on the rear. I have tried 3C as a front and it seemd to break apart like I find alot of Swchalbes do. So I can see myself running it in the rear. Sticky front 60A rear is an awesome combo.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

I tried 60A tires once..... yeah.. once, and then I took them off and promised myself to never be a cheap ass and compromise my safety (traction) in order to save $20 over a period of 3-4 months.

i am sorry for your loss.. not!


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

ustemuf said:


> I tried 60A tires once..... yeah.. once, and then I took them off and promised myself to never be a cheap ass and compromise my safety (traction) in order to save $20 over a period of 3-4 months.
> 
> i am sorry for your loss.. not!


It's cool, not all people can hang. If you still got those ol' crappy tires I'll pm you my address and send you shipping so you can get rid of them guilt free.
Really though, you get used to them and after a while start enjoying them. You learn when they wanna start breaking away and you adjust, and when you put a softer compound on come race day you can rail corners that much harder all of a sudden. It's a confidence inspiring feeling.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, that explains why Larsens have been getting so hard to find. Begs the question, now what (or now who)?

Super Tackies are crap round here, no good being stuck to the ground when the ground is mud and pointing uphill, does anyone make a dual ply tyre that's like a Larsen?



ustemuf said:


> i am sorry for your loss.. not!


It's ok, not everyone can handle their drifts, as long as you feel comfortable that's perfectly fine, we don't think any less of you.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Really? There's still stock out there, Chainreaction has plenty it seems. Also, they are still referenced on the Maxxis site, unless I'm mistaken - even the new HRII and DHR2 exist in "Single" compound (which is the 60a I believe). 
Do you have a link with more info?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

"Single" refers to single ply if I'm not wrong. They make lots of tires in Maxxpro 60a Single Ply, but these are useless for DH, pinch flat way to easily.

My local dealer told me the same thing a while ago - no more 60a Dual Ply DH tires. Shame, they were good as a rear tire.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

lelebebbel said:


> "Single" refers to single ply if I'm not wrong. They make lots of tires in Maxxpro 60a Single Ply, but these are useless for DH, pinch flat way to easily.
> 
> My local dealer told me the same thing a while ago - no more 60a Dual Ply DH tires. Shame, they were good as a rear tire.


I don't think so, no. They are listed under the Downhill tires on the Maxxis site, and they have the same weight as the other 2 listed on that page (the 3c and 42a ones):

High Roller II
(click on the "specifications" tab, you'll see there is a "single" compound listed at 1260grams, which is certainly a dual ply tire).

Anyway, if the dealers can't get them, it doesn't matter what the website says I guess...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

thats a bummer. around here 60a minions was where it saw at for trail riding.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> I don't think so, no. They are listed under the Downhill tires on the Maxxis site, and they have the same weight as the other 2 listed on that page (the 3c and 42a ones):
> 
> High Roller II
> (click on the "specifications" tab, you'll see there is a "single" compound listed at 1260grams, which is certainly a dual ply tire).
> ...


Something's weird with the website. According to Maxxis the only 2.5 DHF's available are folding... and we all know that ain't right. I'm going off what QBP, BTI, and STI have told me... no longer available.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

ustemuf said:


> I tried 60A tires once..... yeah.. once, and then I took them off and promised myself to never be a cheap ass and compromise my safety (traction) in order to save $20 over a period of 3-4 months.
> 
> i am sorry for your loss.. not!


Unlike you my friend , some of us ride their bikes every day and a SP in the rear or 3c for that matter doesnt last for more than a week or 2 while I can go for over a month with a 60A ...so thats more like at least 50$ a month which = 5/600$ a year...dont know about your budget but thats a significant difference in mine.

I fail to understand how a slower tire isn't safe???.Since when slower = unsafe ?

Thru, they dont provide the same grip especially on wet surfaces and a rider might feel the need to slow down but they actually tend to roll faster so when its dry the overall difference is marginal IMO.Beside, given the same thread pattern they are just as predictable , so its just as easy to find their breaking point and learn where to load them or when to back off the throttle.

I like to slide the back around a corner and a harder compound makes that a bit easier, faster rolling, longer lasting , cheaper and can make your ride a bit more challenging/drifty if you're pushin' it to the edge which = more FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

tuumbaq said:


> I like to slide the back around a corner and a harder compound makes that a bit easier, faster rolling, longer lasting , cheaper and can make your ride a bit more challenging/drifty if you're pushin' it to the edge which = more FUN :thumbsup:


60a out back, 42a Super tacky front and LET HER SLIDE BABY! No use for triple compounds here.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Jenson has 2.6 2 ply 60a Ardents on closeout right now. I am running them at the moment.

Maxxis Ardent Steel Bead Tire > Components > Tires and Tubes > Tires | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

csermonet said:


> Jenson has 2.6 2 ply 60a Ardents on closeout right now. I am running them at the moment.


Not really a fan of the Ardent for DH. I've been using DHF's on the DH bike for close to 6 years.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been running DHF front and Ardent rear and am really happy with it.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

jmallory said:


> I've been running DHF front and Ardent rear and am really happy with it.


Yeah a few buddies of mine have run them too and had no complaints. I'm just not a fan personally, not saying they're a bad tire.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

*Weak*

Bummer. I'm running a rear 2.35 60a Dhf right now.... super tacky 2.5 up front.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Iggz said:


> Bummer. I'm running a rear 2.35 60a Dhf right now.... super tacky 2.5 up front.


They might still be using 60a for some of the 2.35 tires, my 2012 trail bike came with them, or Maxxis just off loaded them at a good price to anyone who wanted to spec them for a good deal because they are indeed being phased out. I guess we'll see.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

tuumbaq said:


> Unlike you my friend , some of us ride their bikes every day and a SP in the rear or 3c for that matter doesnt last for more than a week or 2 while I can go for over a month with a 60A ...so thats more like at least 50$ a month which = 5/600$ a year...dont know about your budget but thats a significant difference in mine.
> 
> I fail to understand how a slower tire isn't safe???.Since when slower = unsafe ?
> 
> ...


you live near whistler right? your dirt is pretty different then ours. I promise you ustemuf is pretty damn quick. He is one of those damn 1%ers that its all the rage to hate on right now. He knows the whole "getting lose" thing. Whistler "dry" is pretty different from norcal "dry" (with the exception of SC, where its all hero dirt, all the time). Anyway, no need to look down on him as an inferior rider, he probably rides faster, goes bigger, and rides as frequently as you 

That said, I love highroller 60a's, they roll quick as fyck and last a long time. The corner knobs don't tear within a month. And ustemuf is probably out of his fycking mind if he doesn't like them.


----------



## mlin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

DHgnaR said:


> Not really a fan of the Ardent for DH. I've been using DHF's on the DH bike for close to 6 years.


My 2012 Kona Coilair came with 2,4" Ardents front and rear, which is perfectly fine for what I'll be using it for 80% of the time (trail riding). When I raced at Massanutten though, I realised they weren't cutting it and they weren't nearly as stable as I wanted them to be. Borrowed a High Roller 2,5" and put it up front, noticed the difference immediately. As a result, I bought a Minion DHF 60a and plan to swap it out for the races.

I think the Ardents are fine for trail and AM riding, but for more technical DH, I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

William42 said:


> you live near whistler right? your dirt is pretty different then ours. I promise you ustemuf is pretty damn quick. He is one of those damn 1%ers that its all the rage to hate on right now. He knows the whole "getting lose" thing. Whistler "dry" is pretty different from norcal "dry" (with the exception of SC, where its all hero dirt, all the time). Anyway, no need to look down on him as an inferior rider, he probably rides faster, goes bigger, and rides as frequently as you
> 
> That said, I love highroller 60a's, they roll quick as fyck and last a long time. The corner knobs don't tear within a month. And ustemuf is probably out of his fycking mind if he doesn't like them.


hahaha.... thanks i think. i didnt mean to get anyones panties in a bunch about tread compounds. :ciappa:

but i dunno about 60A's.. i had a really bad experience with them, maybe it was partly my fault as i was a newbie rider too. it wasnt wet, but it was damp conditions when i tried them. instantly slid out on anything off camber or any rocky surface. since you know some trails in the bay area, to be specific it was on the crack at pacifica where i had tried them out and failed.

ever since that day, i swore to never put them on my bikes again. but there is a big back story in my life as to why i hate worrying about saving money for ultimate traction.

a long time ago my first track day on a motorcycle i crashed because i had aggressive street tires and i was too cheap to spend $300 on slicks.

i ended up burning through the tread in half a day and my front tire washed out in the middle of a turn at 80mph. it had tons of tread in the beginning of the day, but after lunch when i crashed it looked like a slick. i was so pist i trashed a $10000 bike over $300 tires. i promised myself to never compromise my traction again after that.

this really is the reason i don't cheap out on tires, that and the fact they are the only two things that touch the ground...

besides, there are other tires on the market that pretty much replicate the DHF tread that have these harder tread compounds you want.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

tuumbaq said:


> Unlike you my friend , some of us ride their bikes every day and a SP in the rear or 3c for that matter doesnt last for more than a week or 2 while I can go for over a month with a 60A ...so thats more like at least 50$ a month which = 5/600$ a year...dont know about your budget but thats a significant difference in mine.


my other reply is kind of a response to this, but i forgot to mention..... if a 3c or 42a only lasts "a week or two" as a rear tire for you.. try not using your rear brakes in the turn.

you're doing it wrong if your tire only lasts that long, even if you rode every single day for a week. no other explanation...unless you're riding on asphalt.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I've used 60a 2.7" DHFs as my practice tire for a decade now. My guy is trying to get some more for me but if they're gone what's a long lasting practice tire in a similar width.


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

ustemuf said:


> my other reply is kind of a response to this, but i forgot to mention..... if a 3c or 42a only lasts "a week or two" as a rear tire for you.. try not using your rear brakes in the turn.
> 
> you're doing it wrong if your tire only lasts that long, even if you rode every single day for a week. no other explanation...unless you're riding on asphalt.


His trails could be rocky? But yeah I agree super tackys last a while for me also. My trails are like yours in San Diego.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Specialized Butcher SX is a pretty hefty 2.5 - give it a shot


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Iggz said:


> Specialized Butcher SX is a pretty hefty 2.5 - give it a shot


Was that a reply to my "2.7 DHF 60a replacement?" The Butcher would definitety be on my radar if they offer a long lasting rubber. Does the "SX" refer to it using a harder rubber than the DH? It has a thinner sidewall than the DH though, right? I crush plenty rims with my 2.7 DHFs so I need a tire that's got no less volume or stiffness.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Yes 60A rear for dry hardpack or loose conditions is perfect for me and I like to steer with my rear. Putting a ST on the back is like riding on rails and takes a bit of getting used to. Softer compounds for the wet including rocks and roots I agree but I dont always ride those conditions.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> Was that a reply to my "2.7 DHF 60a replacement?" The Butcher would definitety be on my radar if they offer a long lasting rubber. Does the "SX" refer to it using a harder rubber than the DH? It has a thinner sidewall than the DH though, right? I crush plenty rims with my 2.7 DHFs so I need a tire that's got no less volume or stiffness.


2.5 Butcher is about the same size as 2.7 Minion.
But they are soft and the SX casing is slightly thinner than a DH casing and no wire bead.
You probably be okay with the volume but the thinner sidewall might be a problem.
You could try higher pressure..
If you were running the 60a at a low-ish pressure, running the softer Butcher at a higher pressure might work..
They still won't last as long as the 60a though..


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

That won't work then. I'm aware that if I switch tires I'll be looking at a 2.5 or 2.6 to keep the same volume.


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> That won't work then. I'm aware that if I switch tires I'll be looking at a 2.5 or 2.6 to keep the same volume.


Yeah, they are a sweet fat tire for sure but really soft.
They last decently on the SXT but only a few days on the Demo(at N*)


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

Maxxis store has them listed in double wall 2.5 and 2.7........not sure how often they update the site though...

https://www.shopmaxxis.com/b2c/

I did notice Universal is out of stock on the 2.5 but has 2.7's.


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

Cambria has them in stock too.

Maxxis Minion DHF 26" Tire 048477013203 at CambriaBike.com

To the OP: Where did you get this info? I too like to run MP60 in the back and softer in the front when I can afford it for trail riding. (Though I mostly run an EXO in the back.)

Cheers!


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

lelandt: don't get the sx casing. Its the type of casing you'd want on a DH pedal bike. The sidewalls are heaftier then a single ply, but they're not DH sidewalls, and its got kevlar bead. 

Though not as hard as the 60a maxxis tires, I've actually had pretty good luck with the latest DH casing from specialized. Its reasonably soft, and it *will not* last as long as a 60a tire will, but I'm getting ~8 months out of a tire if I rotate front to back once it starts getting a little worn. They're also fairly high volume, which is nice.


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

Maxxis still has them, I got some direct last week.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

But are they still making them? Distros say no, but I've yet to hear back from Maxxis.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Digging this back up.

I have a 2.5 DHR2 here that's 60a and I've seen a few people say that its the Maxxpro60 compound. I have some NOS 2.7 HR's here in Maxxpro60 and they feel different. Hit them both with a durameter and they are both 60 but the Maxxpro has a different feel to it. More pliable feeling tread blocks, almost tacky feel to the Maxxpro. The 60a just feels hard.

Is the newer 60a the same as the Maxxpro compound?


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

dirtrider76 said:


> Digging this back up.
> 
> I have a 2.5 DHR2 here that's 60a and I've seen a few people say that its the Maxxpro60 compound. I have some NOS 2.7 HR's here in Maxxpro60 and they feel different. Hit them both with a durameter and they are both 60 but the Maxxpro has a different feel to it. More pliable feeling tread blocks, almost tacky feel to the Maxxpro. The 60a just feels hard.
> 
> Is the newer 60a the same as the Maxxpro compound?


+1, I'd like to know as well. I'm running the 60a & they have NOT turned to crap after a month or so of riding. Learning to really like them, but I admit I do miss the softer rubber when I really lean on'em real hard.


----------

